# conozca nuestro manifiesto



## tandilense

Bonjour,

Je traduis un texte sur la culture d'entreprise et j'hésite à traduire la phrase du titre par "connaissez notre manifeste / prenez connaissance de notre manifeste". Y aurait-il un francophone natif (Québécois/e de préférence) pour m'illustrer, s'il vous plaît ?

Merci et bonne journée/après-midi/soirée !


----------



## swift

_Lisez notre manifeste_ sería lo más conciso y natural que se me podría ocurrir.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

On m'a appelée, mais toute québécoise que je suis, franchement j'hésite. 
Surtout que je parle espagnol comme une vache québécoise  et que je ne suis pas sûre du sens de _manifestio _dans le contexte.

_Découvrez notre manifeste  / programme ?  
Pour en savoir plus sur notre manifeste / programme ? _ (par exemple s'il y a un lien à cliquer pour en prendre connaissance).


----------



## tandilense

@swift et @Nicomon, merci de vos réponses ! Pourquoi hésitez-vous, Nicomon ?


----------



## Nicomon

J'hésite en l'absence d'un contexte plus large.  

Est-ce un titre ?   Un extrait d'une phrase plus complète ?  Une invitation à cliquer sur un lien ?

Mais  c'est surtout sur le mot _manifiesto_ que je bute.   _ Manifeste_, en français, me fait penser à un contexte politique.


----------



## Garoubet

Depende del contexto. ¿Podemos saber un poco más sobre de qué se trata todo esto? El término _manifiesto _se utiliza en un contexto de marca, más que en relación con una empresa donde se utiliza el término _programa_.
Pero la palabra "_programme_" siempre se entenderá.
Pourquoi rédiger un manifeste de marque ? • Marco Bernard - Entreprenariat, social selling et marketing


----------



## tandilense

@Nicomon. Ce n'est pas un titre, cela fait partie d'un appel à l'action, en quelque sorte. J'hésite à me servir de "programme" parce que le texte en parle ailleurs, avec un tout autre sens, voilà pourquoi "manifeste" qui a - ici, dans cette situation précise - une nuance plus "politique" : dans le texte on parle de la transformation de la culture de l'entreprise et on encourage les personnes qui suivent cette formation en ligne à lire le "manifiesto de cultura de YYY". Merci encore d'avoir pris le temps de répondre à mes questions, Nicomon.   

@Garoubet, merci beaucoup de votre suggestion ; je regarde ce que vous proposez et il semblerait que cela se rapproche de ce que je cherche.  Ce que cette entreprise appelle "programme" se rapporte à une série de formations pour parvenir à transformer sa culture. Merci encore.


----------



## Nicomon

@ tandilense.   Merci pour l'info.  Je n'ai pas mieux à proposer que ce qui  l'a déjà été.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne suis pas québécoise mais est-ce que _charte _serait utilisable dans ce contexte au Canada ? C'est un mot qu'on trouve aussi par ici et qui serait peut-être un peu moins revendicatif (quoique... ).


----------



## swift

J’avais pensé à une _charte_, moi aussi, mais je me suis dit que souvent les chartes sont communes à plusieurs entités qui s’engagent à entreprendre ou poursuivre une série d’actions dans un but donné (par exemple, la diversité en entreprise). C’est assez différent d’un manifeste en ceci qu’un manifeste est plus revendicatif, comme tu dis, mais surtout n’engage que ses signataires auprès d’un groupe d’alliés, alors qu’une charte est un document auquel on adhère et qu’il faut respecter pour acquérir ou garder un certain statut (un label, par exemple). Je ne sais pas si cela a du sens, mais c’est ainsi que je le perçois.

Merci à @Nicomon d’avoir apporté son point de vue !


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, les frontières entre ces types d'engagements sont assez floues et tiennent en grande partie à l'identité que le(s) signataire(s) veulent se donner. 
Mais je retire ma proposition de _charte _en ce qui concerne une marque (pas forcément la culture d'entreprise) parce que la _charte de la marque_ peut inclure des valeurs mais aussi (surtout) des éléments graphiques et textuels à utiliser.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi aussi les frontières sont floues.
Je confirme que _charte_ serait compris au Québec, mais je ne pense pas que le sens soit le même.
Au risque de me répéter,  je ne sais pas à quel document / texte précis ce « _manifiesto de cultura _» fait référence.

Ce que je sais par contre, c'est qu'à ma connaissance le substantif « _manifeste _» n'est pas très courant.
Il me vient _*énoncé de culture (organisationnelle)*_... mais je présume que ce ne serait pas _manifiesto_ en espagnol.
En anglais - si on me permet ce petit écart dans  le forum Espagnol-Français - ce serait _culture statement_.


----------



## swift

J’en suis au même point que vous deux !  Espérons que @tandilense pourra nous expliquer de quel genre de _manifiesto_ il est question...


----------



## Philippides

Une idée pour ce _manifiesto_. 
Il est de bon ton pour les agences d'architecte, d'urbanisme mais aussi au-delà les entreprises qui veulent montrer qu'elles donnent du sens à leurs action de présenter "*Nos convictions*"
Mais je n'arrive pas trop à placer cela dans la phrase. "Découvrez nos convictions" me parait mou. 
Peux-tu nous donner les phrase qui viennent avant et après @tandilense  ?


----------



## bardamuzik

Bonjour ou bonsoir,
Quoi qu'il en soit de la traduction de manifiesto, la formulation "connaissez notre manifeste" est fautive et il faudra lui préférer "prenez connaissance etc. "
Et pour ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice je propose "nos valeurs "


----------



## Nicomon

Bienvenue sur les forums, bardamuzik.  

Je continue de préférer (sinon, je ne l'aurais pas suggéré) : _Découvrez. _
Si c'était _ conozca nuestro equipo _, je dirais :   _Rencontrez notre équipe. _

On peut aussi remplacer _« prendre connaissance » _ par l'un de ces verbes. swift a déjà suggéré « _lisez _», d'ailleurs.  





> *Prendre connaissance de quelque chose, *
> l'examiner, l'étudier, le lire, s'en informer.


----------



## bardamuzik

Merci pour l'accueil

C'est vrai, "découvrez "est sans doute plus adapté à un contexte "entreprise" et indéniablement plus convivial que 'prenez connaissance" qui fait un peu notaire...
En ce qui me concerne (et en mode professionnel) je proposerai de ne pas reprendre l'impératif, qui sonne différent en français, et de rester sur une forme nominale, "nos valeurs, nos engagements...


----------



## swift

La question que tout le monde se pose : de quoi « manifeste » est-il le nom ?


----------



## bardamuzik

C'est ça !
en français "manifeste" est plutôt rare, à part dans "manifeste du parti communiste" ou "manifeste du surréalisme" on ne l'entend jamais.
J'ai du mal à dire s'il est plus usité en espagnol, ou si on reste sur cette définition de déclaration presque politique.


----------



## Nanon

bardamuzik said:


> Et pour ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice je propose "nos valeurs "


Le problème, c'est que _valeurs _est déjà pris... Il fait partie du triptyque _mission / vision / valeurs_ qui définit l'identité de l'entreprise ou de la marque. Voir par exemple Mission, vision, valeurs : comment définir son identité de marque ? Le _manifeste_, c'est censé être comment, avec quels moyens, selon quelles règles on fait vivre cette identité. Voir par exemple une application dans moovone.eu/manifeste ou une explication dans Más allá de la filosofía básica: el manifiesto de tu organización | ExpokNews

Mais, comme nous l'avons dit, il y a énormément de recouvrement entre ces catégories qui tiennent un peu des réponses obligatoires et artificielles qu'il faut donner pour suivre un modèle...


----------

